# Sole marks? (Impact tape)



## RGDave (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone shed any light.....

8 iron, off the board....







7 iron, lots (!) off a mat


----------



## golf_bug (May 14, 2009)

is the 8 iron a single shot or a number?


----------



## RGDave (May 14, 2009)

2 shots i.i.r.c.

I hit two or three with 6,7,8,9 irons then practised with the 7.

One of them looks well dodgy, but I was trying to "cut" it around a tree at 140


----------



## Adjani (May 16, 2009)

Not sure what light you want shed, they both look fine to me, middle of the head, more towards the leading edge  A+


----------



## JustOne (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone shed any light.....

8 iron, off the board....
		
Click to expand...

RGDave...What exactly is "the board"?  
Sounds very wrist jarring


----------



## RGDave (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone shed any light.....

8 iron, off the board....
		
Click to expand...

RGDave...What exactly is "the board"?  
Sounds very wrist jarring  

Click to expand...

Impact board. (Ping).

I hit some pre-fitting off the board, but these were done the other day......I wanted to start some discussion on what to look for. I feel the clubs are upright, but I just have to get used to them.


----------



## JustOne (May 16, 2009)

Impact board. (Ping).
		
Click to expand...

Ah, right..... email your pics to Ping 

Seriously I'd think about emailing them and asking what to look for, I always thought impact tape normally went on the face of the club  

I'm purely guessing that if it's on the sole then that would show if you are catching it with the heel of the club (scuffed near the hosel), toe or center and that's about it. Yours seem about right (no more than 1/2 way across the club). I like the fact that your 7-iron has scuffs along the front edge as this implies hitting down on the ball... but I'm seriously only guessing. You're 8-iron doesn't show that so you might have leant back on it at impact, and with an open face (hitting it round that tree) you'd probably expect to get a strike favouring the toe end of center.   I couldn't say that anything loked wrong with those marks so I'd be VERY interested what Ping have to say if you go ahead and contact them.

Regards...


----------



## jammydodger (May 16, 2009)

I would say that you really need the scuff mark on that 8 iron to be slightly nearer the heel of centre. Purely because if youre hitting it off a board this will be slightly higher than youre feet , hence it will strike nearer the heel. Take away the board and that should then give you a perfect strike in the centre of the tape


----------



## RGDave (May 17, 2009)

Thanks J-O-uk.

It was really a double check to see if I got the right reading after the C/F. I am happy with it. I was lent the tape and board by my pro's assistant at the range.

I think with lots of shots, one is looking to to a consistent shape of wear along the leading edge of the club (as in the 7 iron picture).

The 8 iron (and the others I did too) were just one or two shots and there is (should be) very clear marks on the sole.
Marks in the middle (within the two "main" lines printed) are good. Marks consistently towards the toe would suggest the clubs are flat (need to be upright) and marks towards the heel the opposite (unless I've got it the wrong way round!!).

- - - - - 

I think I posted it mainly because *if* a player had non C/F clubs and was concerned they were too flat or upright, a check with these strips would reveal some info.

According to a lengthy article on an internet club fitting site, the problems are not so much that the divots might be too deep on one side of the sole, but that having clubs too flat or upright will affect how a player sets up to the ball and therefore the swing. It also said that




			Q.- What if the lie is too flat or too upright?
A.- If impact is made towards the heel, the lie is too upright. 
These shots will tend to fly left of the target. 
Toward the toe means the lie is too flat and shots tend to go right.
		
Click to expand...

All very interesting. Probably only minimal help to a medium h'cap player, but interesting nonetheless.

Although it's taking me a while to get comfy with my new irons, there is no obvious weakness. One or two have been surprisingly "hooky" but I'm putting that down to the shaft.


----------



## RGDave (May 17, 2009)

I would say that you really need the scuff mark on that 8 iron to be slightly nearer the heel of centre.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! defo.

For the two on the 8 iron. One is spot on and the other a bit towards the toe (into the lines that I guess Ping use to  judge adjustments in degrees up or down).

I might try it again sometime and see what happens.


----------



## RGDave (May 18, 2009)

Just on case anyone is following this story.

I took my clubs to a pro club fitter (not a shop or pro) and had him take a 2nd look.

He confirmed that "indeed" they were 1/2 longer and a degree  up (expecting them to be a tiny bit flat as they were longer).

He did however discover they hadn't been 100% accurately done and spotted some inconsistencies, which he has fixed. Small detail perhaps...but worthwhile.

So, I now have C/F clubs re-checked by a master fitter!!! 

Don't ask about the cost......he fits for tour pros.....


----------

